# UAC 3D League



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Starting this Thursday night we will be setting up the foam at Utah Archery Center. We won't keep official score this first week, but competition will start the following week... There are a lot of details yet to emerge, but expect this league to be innovative, challenging and flat out fun. 

This Thursday will be considered pre season and the opportunity for you and your teammate to officially sign up.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

What is the format? Team league? Couple league?


----------



## t-horsesgirl (Dec 6, 2007)

IWAB-
Please tell Tree to take me.


Thanks!

T-horsesgirl


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I am going to finalize the format today. We want to do a 2 person team format. The only thing that I have found with this is that it is difficult to always have the same team mate every week. That is where we are going to have to be somewhat innovative. By the end of the day today, I hope to have it all set in stone. 

Stay tuned. I am really looking forward to this league. Talk to you all soon...


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Girl, 

I will do what I can... If he don't want to shootificate witchya, then you just come on down and aimificy yo self... That sounds like a gooder idea... And this will not be an exclusively co ed league. If you choose to team up with a member of the opposite gender than that is just fine and good for you and your attractiveness that allows you a romantic type of team....


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

This Thursday night at Utah Archery Center is a free shoot/sign up for the league. We will have a 3D course all set up for you to shoot at. We will not keep score this week, it will mostly be an opportunity to sight in, sign up and learn more about the league... This will be fun, come on out...


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Any new info on this? I would really like to do this. Do I need a partner?


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Western,

Nothing is set in stone in regards to this league. Come down to UAC tonight and shoot (for free) and give your input as to what kind of league you would like to see.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

How was the shoot? I wanted to come down, but I had an HOA meeting and I'm the president...I know...lame...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

It was fun dude... there seemed to be about 40 shooters there and several folks brought family members to hang out. You want to meet up and shoot on Wednesdays (provided they split the league into two nights) I'm game Justin. If you want to shoot Thursdays and don't mind shooting with me, I'd change nights to make it work. They've got a cool "shoot to establish your handicap" thing going that'll turn into a head to head playoff system "unlike the BCS according to Brian" at the end of the league... should be a great time.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I'll shoot with you on Wednesday nights! What's the fee?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> I'll shoot with you on Wednesday nights! What's the fee?


Word is you don't have to have a partner anymore and the cost for the league and the "playoffs" is 25 bucks.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Dang I miss you guys, can I come?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Greg and I will be out will be out of town on Thursday, but there will be a course set up. This will be your chance to get registered. Bring your sign up money ($25) and keep score. We will begin tabulating results from this week's shoot. Don't cheat.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

so is it just Thursday night now?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

yes...


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

well hell...I got my girlfriend's mom's surprise birthday party tomorrow night at the same time...maybe I can jump in next week...crap...


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

That will be fine, but I hope your girlfriend's mom doesn't read the forum...


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Naw their Internet sucks


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Your avatar is underrated...


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Hope the shooting went well last night... Next week is the real deal... Come ready.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Your avatar is underrated...


appreciate that B.R.


----------

